# Cant’t find button to get wifi password accepted.



## Hephaestus (Jun 9, 2021)

I got a Tivo Stream 4k device and need some help.

When I get to the password section for “set-up”, I can enter the numbers in the blank but there is no enter button that I can see.

How do I press enter in the remote or in the display keyboard to continue?

I know the center of the: left, right, up, down button usually is select, but I can’t find any button that I need to press so that it accepts the wifi password.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 9, 2021)

Hephaestus said:


> I got a Tivo Stream 4k device and need some help.
> 
> When I get to the password section for "set-up", I can enter the numbers in the blank but there is no enter button that I can see.
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Have you tried moving the cursor to the icon on the far right and hitting it?


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 9, 2021)

kdmorse said:


> Have you tried moving the cursor to the icon on the far right and hitting it?
> 
> View attachment 60497


That seems to have worked, thankyou.


----------

